# Poodles and Backpacks



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I love using my doggy backpack, carries their leashes on off leash parks, their poo bags, and their poo C: I don't think you need to worry about him having too much to carry.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I did some research on this a while back, and found a recommendation that the dog carry no more than 10% of its body weight, and that certain long-backed or very short-legged breeds never be asked to carry anything at all. Your 4 lb load should be fine, I would think.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko used his again last summer to carry his own water on long walks. It always amazed me when he was younger how calming it was and how well he walked when he wore it. He has long since become more of a gentleman without it. Next thing we need is a rain coat!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Good plan....will help to tire him out more too!  I should make Player wear one on our morning walks!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Ms Stella said:


> Good plan....will help to tire him out more too!  I should make Player wear one on our morning walks!


I stopped using the backpack a little bit because I noticed it caused major mats on Leroy (all over his sides). This may be different for Player. Leroy is going through a major coat change. However, I just shaved his jacket off the Continental Clip so used the backpack again tonight. I love the hair but also love it off!


----------



## melissajean (Mar 12, 2010)

Just curious, how do you get your Poodle used to the back pack? Any one use one on there Toy?


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I always worry that a backpack will them them back problems.


----------

